# sad day- but not a chi story hope it's ok



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

my hubby just got back from taking my other dog to the pound- beagle/lab mix. she tried to bite my son. she had a bone he tried to touch it and she lunged for him. he is 17 months old. i am so upset. i was going to try to find her a new home but with the aggressive behavior i dont' think it will work. maybe they will have better luck. pray for her to find a new loving home WITHOUT kids. thank you so much


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Wasn't there some other alternative? Dogs guard bones and food. It's thier nature. It wasn't the dogs fault. It wasn't the child's fault. 

When my baby girl was a baby girl she was forever poking at or taking things from the dog. The dog would snap and growl, she'd cry and fuss. He bit her about twice, not hard. But she still came back for more. She was the one who had to sit in time out, not the dog.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Personally, I agree with Blue Velvet Elvis.

The dog _can_ be rehabilitated; especially if, as you said, Stephy, he was guarding his bone. Was no one watching your son at the time? In my opinion, no dog should be left unattended with such a young child; if you could separate the dog and child, or only have them together when you can watch carefully, then I think the dog could go on living happily with you.

Once a dog has bitten, it's a death sentence for him, unless his original owners take a part in his rehabilitation. Fair enough if he was unprovoked, but taking away a dog's bone encourages the dog to be very territorial and it will get angry, there's no question about that.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Was this the first time you dog has gone after your son? 

I agree your dog just got a death sentence when your husband droped him off and said he was agresive.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

stephybooboo,

When my chi's were turn into the shelter Daisy bit a volunteer (i'm not sure what made Daisy bit her) but right away were put in the PTS list with out questions as to may be the volunteer cause for Daisy to react that way.

I don't mean to make you feel bad and I hope you dog has chance at the shelter.

May be try to contact a rescue group that might be able to foster and find him a home.

Good luck!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

kenya said:


> When my chi's were turn into the shelter Daisy bit a volunteer (i'm not sure what made Daisy bit her) but right away were put in the PTS list with out questions as to may be the volunteer cause for Daisy to react that way.


Wow. You were very lucky to get her if she'd been put on that list; what with Health and Safety rulings, and the potential for kennels to be sued if they allow a dog that's shown aggression to go off to a new owner, normally once a dog is on that list, that's it. 

Daisy's a very, very lucky girl.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahh Stephy what a sad thing to have to do  I hope she does find a new home where there are no children.. I have to be honest and say that If I was in your position I would have done the same thing too...This time she only lunged for him .. what if next time she actually got him! instinct or not .. your son could be at risk of a serious bite wound.
I understand and agree to some extent with the other posts... but I do think that all dogs should know their place in the "pack"... the bottom, I also think that once the "trust" in a dog has gone it would be very hard to rebuild as you would never know IF or when it might be aggressive again..
No offense meant to anyone just my opinion


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I too had an aggressive dog that has tried to bite quite a few people. I Spent a year training her and took her to behavior therapist many times. I spent loads and loads of energy, money and time for her.... but I loved her so much that I couldn't bare giving up on her. Unfortunately she was diagnosed with some neurological problems so in the end we had to put her to sleep  . I completely understand how sad you must be.....


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am sorry you had to do this but I worked at an animal shelter and know for a fact the one I worked at would have had the dog put to sleep within 5 minutes if it was an owner surrender and you said he tried to bite your son.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

this is not the first time she did this. and YES i was watching my son. we were all playing in the yard. she was about 2 ft away from him and lunged for him. this is not a compromise. she has to go my kids are more important to me than ANYTHING i babysit 4 other children also. i feel awful about it i have been crying since it happened but i will not have a dog like that in my home with my kid. there is something wrong with her and no amout of training i can give her will fix it. it's not worth the risk at alll. i was just hoping for some support- thanks to those who gave it and sorry that the ones who didn't give it cant' understand. and you must not have kids if u think rehabilitating her would actually work. should ahve never posted this sorry all. but thanks to those who agree and understand makes me feel like i made the right decisoin. :?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

If you babysit other kids, that's different too. You can't be careful enough.

I hope your dog went to a no-kill shelter and the situation was explained. I've seen dogs up for adoption with a "no kids" caveat, so hopefully that will happen.

I had to give my big yellow lab away because he bit my son. It wasn't the dogs fault...he was fighting with my aussie and the baby got in the middle, but the problem was he was too big for me to get to stop (he wanted to kill my aussie...it was a personality thing). I just couldn't risk my son. But I was lucky enough to find a wonderful home for him. I was still sad (still am).


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i completely understand your decision, i would of done the same thing - your children are the most important things in your life and you cant risk that.
hope you feel better soon. :wave:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I regularly Visit my local shelter and to date ALL the dogs are posted with notes that say .. possesive with.. aggressive with... not suitable with children under 12.. must go to an experienced owner...
even some of the puppies have those listings ... and lots of them have "sorry I'm adopted on" :!:


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

well unfortunetly in my area we only have 1 shelter and they do put them to sleep. they do list them for no children there and no cats or specail care. BUT the lady said that unfortunetly no one is really willing to adopt a dog that is aggressive like that. becaue they may have nieces nephews cousins or grandkids near the child sometimes. i wish it was different i loved that dog alot i feel so bad. ty for the kind words everyone


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry if I upset anyone here... I don't yet have kids, but I don't agree with people putting their dogs first before their kids - or even setting them as equal. It's sad if you have to give up a dog, but as Stephy said... her kids are more important, and so it should be.

I love my dogs to bits, and thank God they are not aggressive. But if I ever had an aggressive dog biting my kid, there would be no "I wonder what I should do". As much as I love dogs... they will and should learn their place in a family's pecking order. Even the best dog training book will tell you that.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry you have to go through this, I know how hard it can be. My family had an aggressive rottweiler/chow mix that we had to put to sleep several years ago. She kept getting worse and worse- protective over her food, bones, cage...biting random people...biting if you touched her paws. She obviously felt she was alpha, but no matter what we did, she wasn't getting any better. We talked to animal behaviorists, trainers, we tried NILIF...one day she bit my sister really bad (my sister did nothing to provoke this) and we called shelters, but they wouldn't take her. We talked to the vet and he said she could be on medicine for the rest of her life but that was no way for a dog to live. So we had to put her to sleep.  My whole family cried for a looong time.

It's hard for people to understand unless they're in this situation. But it was to the point where she was dangerous to our family. 

I'm sorry again, I know it's hard.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

thank you all. i just wonder about her if she's scared or lonely or cold or anything. she would have been a wonderful dog except for this. i know she will more than likely be put to sleep. i just wondered what else she would get possesive over. she is around my kids and others all the time we had her from a pup so she knew her place was not ruler of the house. she must have something wrong with her. i just feel awful but it wouldn't be responsible of me to get her a new home and possibley have her bite somone there. thank you all for the kind words it makes me feel like i made the right choice to take her straight to the shelter.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

stephy, i think you did the right thing as well. i strongly believe that a dog either has the instinct to bite, or they dont. no matter what breed. you can train them to some extent, but thats always going to be the first instinct. dogs do guard their things (but then can be trained out as well) but their is a difference between guarding and lunging at. ive seen plenty of dogs that have gotten bones stolen by children, and even kids that pick the dog up by collar, tormenting them etc. and they sit there and take it, or run away from the situation. this dog had the instinct to bite, and no matter how much you love him, he is dangerous around children, and maybe even around your friends. im sad he had to go to the pound but i understand it would be hard to find a home for an aggressive dog. im sure you thought this through a lot, and did the decision best for your family.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

stephybooboo, was she spayed? I have a female that has snapped but she is deaf with other problems. I'm getting her spayed in a few weeks i was hoping this would make adifference


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

tasel said:


> Oh, I'm sorry if I upset anyone here... I don't yet have kids, but I don't agree with people putting their dogs first before their kids - or even setting them as equal. It's sad if you have to give up a dog, but as Stephy said... her kids are more important, and so it should be.


I'm sure that was directed at me. It was foremost important to me that my children learn respect for animals. Just as I wouldn't allow my daughter as a toddler to go up and sit on another child or pull thier hair I would not allow her to do so to any living being. My hope has always been for my children to grow up respecting nature, loving and knowing how to treat animals as I was taught.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

my children do not torment her- he wasn't touching her is what scared me the most he was just walking up to her he was at least 2 ft away she saw him coming and that was it she would have got his face if he was closer.
rach- she was not spayed. in my experience spaying makes a dog worse not better. i was bit by a spayed dog as a child so maybe i am a bit bias on this subject. but it's worth a try if you are willing to do that. i think she had the instict to bite we have worked with her but it didnt' seem to help. i am still upset i cry when i see her toys laying around  . i know i made the right choice for my son i just wish there was a better way. thank you all for your words it has helped me a lot  :wave:


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Wow. You were very lucky to get her if she'd been put on that list; what with Health and Safety rulings, and the potential for kennels to be sued if they allow a dog that's shown aggression to go off to a new owner, normally once a dog is on that list, that's it.
> 
> Daisy's a very, very lucky girl.


Long story short.
Their previous owner when to ck on the chi's at the shelter and found them on the PST area and ask why they were there if they were supposed to be in the adoption area. when they told her Daisy bit a volunteer, the owner ask for her dogs back and the shelter gave them back to her.
I so glad the owner ck on the chi's with in time....


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

You did the right thing. I had a welch corgi mix that went for my daughter a couple times and we didn't get rid of her but we had to watch her so carefully. I never trusted her fully. It is better to end it now b4 it is too late! My prayers are for you as its a hard decision.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

thank you so much chi momma. i'm kinda upset tho- they said they would try to find her a new home but she has yet to be listed on thier websight with petfinder. she would be great for someone with no children. i am going to have my hubby call them when he gets home tonite cause if they say they just put her to sleep without giving her a chance i will go off. she was the perfect dog except for that but that was a BIG problem no compromising on it you know. i tried to get her to be nice (this has happened before but she was in her cage and my daughter was on the outside standing near her) i am so lucky and greatful my son wasnt' any closer! thanks for the kind words


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you taken her to an animal behaviorist or a trainer? Did you try to find a home for her? Also, do you have any nonkill shelters or rescues in your state? I know that in Orlando we have 5+, including 2 Human Societies and 3 local rescue groups.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I really don't think you had any other option, if you had advertised her yourself for rehoming she could have gone to another family with children and it could have happened again or she could have got in the wrong hands, it was a difficult situation for you and i know how you must be feeling, your child comes first! take care and chin up! kez & heidi xx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too think that you did the right thing no matter how much you loved her if you felt that your son was in danger & she couldnt be trusted then she had to go simple as that. I have one of those dogs that you can do whatever to & she doesnt care one bit I got her when my son was a little over a year old she was the runt & noone wanted her so they were going to put her to sleep so my mom brought her home but wasnt able to keep her so she ended up at my house my son is now 3 & she loves him to death although sometimes she will get mad at him when she has had enogh hugs & kisses & she will politly knock him over to get away from him but I dont think that she would ever bite him & if she did she would be gone. Tader on the other hand doesnt like kids he was here before my son & I do believe that he would bite him if provoked but I am aware of this so my son does not play with him or pet him unless I am holding him & Tader allows it Chili has snapped a couple of times cause my son woke him up to play with him & it made him angry the behavior was corrected & he is a puppy so he doesnt know any better yet so I didnt feel as though my son was in danger of him but if it ever came down to me feeling that he was a threat you had better believe that he would be gone. I am now rambling so Ill end with I am so sorry you had to get rid of her but you did the right thing.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

well we dont' have any no kill shelters here (that i am aware of or close enough for me to drive) i wish i could have found her another home but kezza is right she could have bit someone else. some dogs just have the instinct to bite. i am doing better now i know i did the right thing for my son. he's first always will be nothing will change that. if i had another pet that did that it would leave in a heart beat too. thank you all for your support it has made me feel a lot better


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you take him to an animal behaviorist or a trainer?


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

no jessie we didn't. i don't believe that would have helped i tried working with her but in my past experience when a dog wants to bite they are going to bite. she was getting possessive over things and it is not worth the risk to me. if you don't have children you probably won't understand. when and if you do have kids you will do ANYTHING to protect them. they are my heart and soul and to see one of them go through anything like that is not going to happen, ecspecially if i could prevent it.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Sorry you had to go through this, I am sure that you didn't take this decision lightly and considered other options. All the best!


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about it but YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE remember that!
do NOT allow ANYONE to make you feel bad or to assume you made a wrong choice.As much as I love my dog, I love my children FIRST and my children will ALWAYS come before ANY dog.Thank god your child was not seriously hurt!
Had I been in your situation I would have made the same choice we do not play with our kids lives ,and those with no kids do not understand how it is .Once you have a child there is no question about who comes first. So DONT feel guilty you made the right choice and DONT let anyone make you think otherwise.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

thank you ladies you don't know how much your words have helped me. i just feel bad for her. but as crazy said my child will always be more important than any dog. you all have helped me a lot hugs to all of you!!! stephy


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I still agree with bluevelvetelvis and bubblymintyaero. 

Also, at first you said that your son went to touch her bone, and then you said that she lounged at him from 2 feet away. What one was it?

I just know that I consider my dogs to be part of my family, and I would do anything I can to train my dogs if they had aggression issues. Are you a professional trainer?- you said that you worked with him before. I know that it is costly to have an animal behaviorist helping your dog, but I would do anything to help my animals. When you take on the responsibility of a pet, you are responsible for their life. I would never give my dog a death sentence before seeking help for them first. 

If it came down to it and I had to give up a pet due to aggression, I would look up a no kill shelter, whether it be in my state or not, and drive to it to surrender my pet. I would rather bring my dog to the vet and have him euthanized myself before bringing him to a kill shelter if he is known to have aggression issues.

I don't want to argue about this, I am just giving you my views as this is a discussion forum.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I understand wanting to protect your child, but also see the other side. I think a dog behaviorist may have worked wonders, I've seen really agressive dogs turned around in just a short time on the Dog Whisperer alone. Still, I hope she is able to find a good home. The worst part about animal shelters is that many of them are allowed to sell unadoptable dogs to animal laboratorys where they are tortured to death.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My friend is a dog trainer, and she has taken in aggressive dogs for people and given them back without aggression.

I don't have kids, but I would do anything to protect them if I did. I feel as if getting help for my dog would be protecting them.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i can not afford a behavoirist. he was going to touch her bone he was almost there. jessie if u have some type of problem with me just say it and stop trying to fight with me in every post i make. you are not the chihuahua-people queen so please stop acting like it. i'm over this. you need to stop acting like this towards me i have done nothing to you


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG. I am not allowed to express my opinions on a DISCUSSION forum??? Actually, besides the teacup thing (which I told you why it was wrong to call a chi a teacup), I have given you a LOT of helpful advice, so don't even start with me. I said that I did not want to argue with you, so how am I starting anything? There were 3-4 other people in this post with the same opinion. Were they targeting you? Different people make the world go 'round- if we all had the same opinions then this wouldn't be a discussion forum. 

If I could not afford to properly take care of my pets, I would not have them. Again, my opinion.

EDIT: I would have written the same thing in anyone's post, no matter who it was.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jessie is NOT tormenting you or probably doesn't have a problem with you. She, like many of us, have a GREAT love for animals especially our family pets. We would all seek out other options before bringing our aggressive dog (that we supposively "love") to a kill shelter in hopes to find a home. Do you seriously think they'll give her that chance? Highly doubtful, the poor thing is probably so scared that she's bit one of the workers at the shelter, there goes her life.

I just think that maybe there was another option besides bringing her to a kill shelter. And, I agree that an animal behaviorist would have worked wonders. It's sad that your dog never got that chance. If she does get adopted, I hope that someone truly loves her and would do anything in the world for her, like all pets deserve.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

*"i think muts make the best dogs personally (for me cause i have kids) but most muts here are accidents u know i have a female left her out in heat and wham she's preggo. but to breed these dogs for 500 bucks each is rediculous. every mut i have got was free- they just wanted to get rid of them. i've decided if we have an accidental pregnancy with our female we will sell the pups for like 25 bucks each and save it to get her spayed"*

I remember you saying this in a different thread about the new craze of designer dogs. Also, you said that your dog was about to go in heat. Spaying a female can help with aggression issues greatly.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I stayed away from this thread but I must say. 
Your dog is aggressive with bones, so you stated. You also said that you knew this before this last time she 'went' for your son. You also stated that besides this one thing "she is a great dog" My first concern would be if you knew this, why would you put your son and a dog with a bone together in the first place. Also there are tons of websites on the web that state that spaying 'may' help with aggression. You also said that your dog was about to come into heat thus causing hormone changes. Not only that your old dog did not get along with your new puppy. 

Why would you go off on the pound you dropped your dog off at if they put her to sleep? This is what happens at pounds all around the world everyone knows that a dog that is so called "aggressive" is going to be put down. They can't be responsible for the way your dog acts. If they knowingly adopted your dog out after you saying that she is aggresive that then falls on the shelter. 

I am not trying to start something but if you read all your posts something just does not add up. You put your son in a bad situation knowing what might happen and then blamed the dog for being a dog. 

I am the first to say if they is no help for a dog then darn right it should be put to sleep. I had a foster poodle for 4 months I worked with her everyday. Last month she was really acting worse then ever. Took her to the vet and she had something wrong with her brain. She was put down right then. There was nothing left to do for this dog and she would never be 'normal' and able to live happily in any situation.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Also, this dog was a puppy.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco will growl and bite at my son or husband if they try and take his bone it is a natural reaction . Of course my son is 16 and they think this is funny. But my pitbull I can put my hand in his dish when he is eating I can take anything out of his mouth but believe me if he tried to bite or lung at one of my boys he would be gone ASAP But not to the dog pound I would have placed with a rescue group or a family with no kids


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

you know what i'm done with all of you and this forum


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

It's sad that some threads get so heated it comes to this...


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I think this is the reason why members are leaving, what a shame!
I know we are all allowed our own opinions but i think some of you should be a little more sensitive in your comments, the poor girl is obviously very upset about the whole thing and came on here for support!
horror stories about 'laboratories where they are tortured to death' are really not making her feel any better about herself at the moment! 

I hope you choose to stay steph, Kind regards to you Kez x


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Steph I am sorry if you feel that I am rude or cold hearted that's not the case at all. I am sorry that your had to get rid of your dog truly I am but I think that owners should be responsible for their pets. Your children are a reflection of your self are they not? They are what you make them you don't get a choice to just get rid of them when they misbehave. I feel the same for dogs. They are what you let them be! I don't want you to leave the forum but I disagree with the way you handled this situation. You put it on a PUBLIC forum and the public is answering. And I am mother as well


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

I seem to be neutral on this as I agree with both sides to an extent... but the way I see it...

Enough is enough... seriously. What's done is done, and everyone's voiced their opinion. Is it going to change the situation any if everyone continues to voice their opinion in one way or another? She obviously feels very badly for doing what she felt was the right thing to do. Then, to come on here and share her emotions with people who have similar interests, only to be met with flames... is not very comforting or welcoming. I understand this is a public message board but really, it is possible for people to voice their opinions in a comforting way. To me, it seems like some people who read posts such as this let their emotions take control and don't necessarily take into consideration how the person on the receiving end would feel having read it.

Some people really need to think before they speak. (no that isn't directed at any one person in particular)


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i just feel like whatever i say is twisted on here only usually by certain ppl. like my kids are a reflection of parent's what's that supposed to mean in this case?? i dont' get that remark at all. my son wasn't torturing the dog or hurting her he walked up to her. i'm sorry i'm not rich i'm a mother of 2 i stay at home with my kids so i can not really afford to pay a behaviourist to come help her. but that doesn't mean i shouldn't have pets. i dont' have the money saved back for something unexpected like that. i am trying to do the best i can for my pets. i want to stay but i dont' want to be jumped on for making a decision for my son, maybe i shouldnt' have even posted the thing here but i was looking for support. i thought i would get it here not beat up because my dog tried to hurt my child. sorry i even posted it it was a mistake i will stick to factual stuff from now on no more opinions or emotions


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too think that it is awful the way some of the new members get treated yes it is a public forum & we all have our opinions & should be able to voice them in a mature manner as we are adults (well I think most of us) but we also need to think about how we feel when people are negative toward us it hurts our feelings & we get angry. She did a very hard thing by getting rid of her dog but I too would put my child first no matter what. I am fully aware that my dog is a biter & my son knows not to mess with him cause he will bite my son also is old enough to know not to tease a dog or touch a dogs food or bone a 16 mth old isnt aware of these things. She did not take her dog for perfessional care cause she couldnt afford it & there is nothing wrong with that not everyone has all the money in the world to try & treat a dog mabe she should have looked into a rescue group or some other option but she said there was no where else & it should be left at that we dont live in her town so we dont know what they have or dont have there I know my closet animal shelter is 35 minutes away but they will not take anymore dogs in so alot of people send there dog to animal control & that is there choice. I feel that it is rude to tell someone that they have just sent there dog off to be murdered because they felt there child was in danger she feels bad enough as it is. Im sure that ~jessie~ didnt meen any harm she was just being curious as to why the dog didnt have therapy or whatever we all go through rough times & sometimes we post things that hurt others feelings with out meaning anything but we all do it & sometimes we sholud keep our comments to ourselves like when ~jessie~ was going to leave the forum because she adopted out Roxi & then was so sad about the decision she had made everyone supported her & said they were so sorry & they wished she wouldnt leave & she stayed (Im glad that she did by the way) & now she is getting her new puppy that she always wanted & everyone has been so positive about it not one person has been rude or said things to her like wow you did care aboput Roxi didnt you here youve gone & replaced her in less than a month after you were so devistated about losing her it sure shows that you cared no one ha ssaid that & they shouldnt either cause its just not polite, this girl posted about having to get rid of her dog & she should have been conforted instead of bullied why cant we treat our new members like we do our old ones?? Id like to apologize in advance if I have offended anyone (esp.~jessie~) but as it has been said before this is a public forum & we all have opinions.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry if it upset you, but this is a public forum like people have said and it wouldn't be fair for us to have to censor ourselves just so someone else feels better. No one asked you to censor yourself on opinions they didn't agree with. I don't think stating my opinions and thoughts on a matter is flaming. I do understand if you couldn't keep your dog for your child's safety and I really feel for your situation, it's very hard to loose a pet in anyway. The remark about laboratories is because I would like to educate others on how kill animal shelters can be, I would never take a dog to a kill shelter and discourage others from doing the same. I would rather offend someone than see a dog suffer a bad fate. And, I don't think there is anything wrong with being passionate about what you feel, if we were all bland and sugarcoated everything we said just in case we might offend someone with a thought, no one would be truthful.

Also, I'm a relatively new member, I've only been on here a few months. So I don't think I can be accused of attacking new members.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> The remark about laboratories is because I would like to educate others on how kill animal shelters can be, I would never take a dog to a kill shelter and discourage others from doing the same. I would rather offend someone than see a dog suffer a bad fate.


Hmm...









Also, there is a difference in offending someone, and making an already emotional situation worse.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

There was no reason to make a new topic for it when shelters were already being discussed here. I've already said I'm sorry if it offended her, but it's a fact.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Fact or fiction, it won't change the situation. Hence why I suggested a new thread would have been appropriate.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My foster Roxi has nothing to do with this thread, and I think that was rude to even bring that up. I had saved up a lot of money to get my merle chihuahua before Roxi came into the picture. Some man adandoned her, and I spend over $200 on medical bills the first day I took her in (with full intentions of adopting her out when she was well). I took care of her for 6 weeks, and I spent close to $400 on her care. I took her in from the beginning as a rescue, and I had never intended to keep her. If I could not find her a home, I would have kept her. I think that I was a very nice person for doing that... I spent a LOT of time and money on her. I gave her a great home, which I had wanted to do from the BEGINNING. She is alive and very spoiled. Seriously, if you are trying to "blackmail" me and use Roxi as "an example," it is pretty ridiculous. 

That honestly has nothing to do with this thread. I would never have dropped my dog off at a kill shelter. Heck, if I had lived near Steph, I would have taken in her dog for it to have not gone to the shelter.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think rescuing a dog and adopting it out to a good home should even be compared with taking your dog to a shelter either. I would never take my pet to an animal shelter for the reasons I stated. This thread was about it, and irregardless of the original topic, the shelter topic was brought up so I think my post was relevant.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

I think she was using the Roxi situation just to show that people were supporting you... nothing more. At least, that's the impression I got having read her post.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can understand someone taking in a rescue dog, and then adopting them out. I am very supportive of people who do that- as I know, it is very hard to adopt a dog out if when you have every intention of doing so from the very beginning. 

Being supportive of someone who gave their 5-6month old puppy to a kill shelter because it was untrained is something that I just can't be supportive of. Sorry.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Umm of course we supported ~Jessie~ she did not do anything. She fostered a dog got it great care and placed her in a new forever home. That is what foster homes do. I don't see the relevance at all. I am new here so we can stop with the blame it on the old members thing cause that is not the case.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread is getting ridiculous and way out of hand... I'm done.

Have fun bickering amongst yourselves... it makes for a real cozy forum. :boxing: ain10: :banghead: 

:roll:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

5-6 months old ????????? your kidding right?

Ok walking away....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She said that it hadn't gone into heat yet, and that was on like April 20th.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry, but it is a _forum _people are supposed to chat and discuss things not just agree on everything. Of course people don't have the same opinions on everything. And, I didn't realize the dog was only 5-6 months old. That's still a baby.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

*"i do not have a female chi but i am waiting for my other dog to have her first heat- i did buy her doggy panties just incase- she looks so funny wearing them!*


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i think it's awful to make people feel badly for having an opinion, or make it as if they are creating drama just because they believe strongly in something.

we don't have to be politically correct here, if somebody feels like the original poster could have done more to prevent an innocent dog from going to a kill shelter, then they have the right to voice so, ESPECIALLY if it is done in a way that is not with ill intention. nobodys intention was to hurt the posters feeling but maybe to educate them, so if this ever happens again they'll think twice, or if they ever know somebody going through something similar.

people need to hear people out without getting so deffensive, because nothing would ever change if we all just kept out mouths shut, you know??


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

lalaNlucky said:


> i think it's awful to make people feel badly for having an opinion


I think it's even worse to make someone feel bad for making a decision that they felt was right to do... especially after the decision has already been made and nothing can be done to change the situation. However, nobody around here seems to understand that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> I think it's even worse to make someone feel bad for making a decision that they felt was right to do... especially after the decision has already been made and nothing can be done to change the situation. However, nobody around here seems to understand that.



That is your opinion.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

but nobody was trying to make her feel bad, it's not up to them to determine how she takes the responses, whether ot not she listens & realizes people have different opinions, or if she gets deffensive and assumes that people are attacking her.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> That is your opinion.


Yes Jessie, that it is. Thanks for pointing that out. :thumbleft:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

see, it's snotty comments like that, that take discussion to arguments.
you can prove a point without being immature.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, you are trying to push you opinion on others. Especially by saying "However, nobody around here seems to understand that." Understand what? You want everyone to feel the same way that you do about this situation.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Isshinharu said:


> Yes Jessie, that it is. Thanks for pointing that out. :thumbleft:


Your opinion and mine don't matter. We are not in the click that runs this board, so no point in voicing them.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> Well, you are trying to push you opinion on others. Especially by saying "However, nobody around here seems to understand that." Understand what? You want everyone to feel the same way that you do about this situation.


As are you.

Either way... I'm done. Have fun all. :wave:

Edit: Actually... I wasn't trying to push my opinion on others. How can I possibly do that on the internet? Also, no... I don't want everyone to feel the way I do. That would make for quite a boring world don't you think? And my statement that nobody seems to understand that was simply a statement to say just that. I was simply attempting to get people to see that points can be well made without making an already emotional situation worse. Doing things like stating something you've said once, or even twice and then elaborating on it some more, and then going and digging up old posts to back up your statements drag the situation out. If you made a decision you felt bad about and went somewhere looking for comfort, wouldn't it be nice to know you could discuss something without getting drilled on how you made a terrible decision?

Just something to think about.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i do realize that ppl have different opinions but to make me seem like i am the bad guy here for not trying to get a bahaviorist (there is NO way i could afford this) or not teaching my 17 MONTH old not to walk near the dog is crazy. if i did let someone else take her she would have bit someone for sure. another child perhaps how responsible would that make me. i couldn't find a no kill shelter in my area. the only thing i knew is she had to leave now. she would have been a great dog except for that. she was about 8 months old BUT once a dog has the instinct of biting it will do it again- vet's words not mine! it's not worth it. i do feel like i was attacked for not doinging thie right thing but some of your standards but they were just not possible with my means. if you all can not see why i got rid of the dog think about one of your nices or nephews or cousins or any child being bit by a dog- do you know what that does to a person? do you have any idea? it's not worth risking it to find out. i'm leaving this thread i shouldn't have started it i never thought it would get to this. i should have figured a few of you would have made me out to be evil or mean in someway somehow it always works in this forum


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: Somehow it always comes down to this forum being Cliquey, I have only been here a couple months, and I haven't seen cliqueish behavior. Everyone was nice to me as a newbie. Of course there were opinions I didn't agree with, that's how things work in the real world. We're all dog lovers here which is the reason for debate. No one wants to see a dog suffer or be in pain. 

And, I have been bitten by a dog, badly. I have a scar just above my eye still after 10 years. An inch closer and I would have lost that eye. I didn't provoke that dog, it just attacked for no reason. I still wouldn't have wanted to see it sent to the animal shelter. 

I don't think your evil. I just was explaining why I wouldn't take a dog to a shelter, personally. I think as a puppy she would have had alot of room for rehabilitation. I have never heard a vet or trainer say once a dog bites it will definitely bite again. But, what is done is done, I'm only stating my opinions. And they are just that, opinions.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I was not comparing the 2 situations I was trying to make a point that some of us tend to support some people & not others that was all that was being said. I too do not seem to fit into the little chi people group that someone mentioned but I feel that I have every right to be here just as the old & new members & we all should be able to feel welcome here & not be afraid to post on topics. I would also like to say that I am a grown up & I am no onger going to post on this topic because it is nothing but a bunch of rude comments with an occassonal good positive one thrown in like the ones Isshinharu made. Anyway have fun arguing.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i totally agree, the clique thing is a cop out. so they can justify people having different opinions then they do. i have NEVER seen cliques on this board.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have never seen a "clique'ish" behavior either. I agree with Gypsy, we are all dog lovers here and we want what is best for our dogs.

I was also attacked by a dog when I was 4 years old- I have a scar above my lip still, 16 years later. I had to go to the ER to get stitches. I didn't provoke the dog, either- he just lunged at me. 

These are all just my opinions as well.

My situation with Roxi was a lot different, though, as well- I rescued her and gave her a great home. I would support anyone for doing that.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i was attacked at 2 i am lucky i dont' remember it i have scars also i dont' want my son to go through that


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

What I don't understand is why everyone who doesn't think dogs should go to shelters is in the _wrong_ and they shouldn't be saying those opinions, but those who are saying it was the right thing to do are automatically _right _and should be free to state those opinions. It's not really fair. All opinions should be allowed to be heard.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, Gypsy. It's not fair that those who think that it isn't fair for the dog to go to a shelter are automatically "in a clique."


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> What I don't understand is why everyone who doesn't think dogs should go to shelters is in the _wrong_ and they shouldn't be saying those opinions, but those who are saying it was the right thing to do are automatically _right _and should be free to state those opinions. It's not really fair. All opinions should be allowed to be heard.


I for one never said that anyone... regardless of what the opinion... shouldn't state it freely. That's what this board is for. For that matter, I never even said what my opinion was. All I said was that I agree with both sides to an extent. What got me is that sometimes when peoples emotions run high, they may not give much thought to the manner in which they state their opinion and how it will effect the person they're speaking to. If anyone doesn't think the dog should go to a shelter (or even the ones that do) they should feel absolutely free to state their opinion as that is what these boards are for. I just think it's sad that sometimes it doesn't seem that it can be done in such a way that it doesn't make the situation worse... especially when someone comes looking for comfort for a tough decision they made in a tough situation.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Well .. what can I add to this "debate" nothing at all other than to say that I still believe that Stephybooboo did the right thing for her situation...we are all faced with "alternatives" in life, and an individual makes choices and forms opinions.. dependant on their own situation.. 
The same dog with a different owner, in a different state/country, sent to a different pound etc,may have had a different outlook.. heck in different circumastances it may never have been aggressive.. but it was..... 
Whilst this is an open discusion forum.. I think that people still need to have respect for the feelings and the opinions of others.. 
I do understand the comparsion made between this thread and the "Roxi" thread... basically we all have to make decisions that sometimes cause us pain .. but we know we have done the right thing..in those circumastances we want and expect our "freinds" to understand our situation.. 
anyway as random as this post is .. thats my pennys worth...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I haven't been able to read all the posts yet after I lock it I will do so. 

I am very disappointed to see the manner in which alot of members are posting. 

I ask our members to post with respect, no matter how much you disagree with their posts. I am sad to say that sometimes we fail at that.


----------

